# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Ajouter des objets dans un fichier deja existant

## schine

Bonjour 


y'a t'il possibilit d'ajouter des objets dans un fichier dja existant sans pour autant craser ce fichier 

Merci d'avance

Sami Chine

----------


## kox2ee

Bonjour,
s'il s'agit de srialisation, binaire par exemple,
c'est possible, mais il faut dans ce cas crer une classe drive de ObjectOutputStream pour viter qu' chaque ajout d'un objet dans le flux, la partie header soit insre.
Il ne faut en effet qu'un seul Header par fichier, faute de quoi on obtient une exception de type java.io.StreamCorruptedException.

Classe drive grant l'ajout d'objets dans le flux :


```

```

Cette classe n'est utilisable que pour ajouter des objets dans un flux existant, il faut donc tester l'existance du fichier de srialisation, s'en servir si il existe, et sinon utiliser ObjectOutputStream :

Exemple de mthode pour srialiser un objet obj dans un fichier de nom fileName


```

```

----------

